# Int Variable in String schreiben



## Keith2020 (3. Dez 2006)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich den Wert einer Variable zb. int x = 10 in einen String (String x) schreiben kann? Diesen String möchte ich nachher dann einfach über System.out.println ausgeben.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## André Uhres (3. Dez 2006)

String str = ""+x;


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2006)

Du gibst erstmal oben an:


```
String Beisp1
int      Beispiel1
```


Dann kannst du den int in String umwandeln, so:


```
Beispiel1    = Integer.parseInt( Beisp1 );
```

Den kannst du anzeigen lassen.



Dazu noch ein kleines prog:


```
// Passwort
//
import java.io.*;
class PassWort
{
  public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException
  {
    InputStreamReader inStream =
        new InputStreamReader( System.in ) ;
    BufferedReader stdin =
        new BufferedReader( inStream );


    String Pass1, Pass2;
    int    Passwort1, Passwort2;

    
    System.out.println("Geben Sie das erste Passwort ein:");
    Pass1   = stdin.readLine();
    Passwort1    = Integer.parseInt( Pass1 );

    
    System.out.println("Geben Sie das zweite Passwort ein:");
    Pass2   = stdin.readLine();
    Passwort2    = Integer.parseInt( Pass2 );


    
    System.out.println("Ihr erstes Passwort war " + Pass1 + " und Ihr zweites Passwort war " + Pass2);
    stdin.readLine();
    


if ( Passwort1 == 21 && Passwort2 == 17 ) 
      System.out.println("Passwoerter richtig!");
else
      System.out.println("Passwoerter falsch!!!" );

  }
}
```


Ein Zahlenschloss!


----------



## Keith2020 (3. Dez 2006)

Danke für das Beispiel aber ich will den String ja nicht in ein Int umwandeln sondern den Inhalt der Int-Variablen in eine neue String Variable schreiben.


----------



## Keith2020 (3. Dez 2006)

Problem mit dem Beispiel von André Uhres gelöst. Danke!

Noch eine andere Frage: Wie kann ich jetzt z.B. die Inhalte aus 2 Strings in einen gemeinsamen String schreiben?


----------



## VdA (3. Dez 2006)

String text=string1+string2;


----------



## Java Gast (11. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du gibst erstmal oben an:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hopla kleine Klasse von meinen Prof entdeckt.  (stdin)

aber wenn du hier den Code weiter gibst, solltest du auch angeben wo er die Klasse her bekommt. ;-)


----------

